# My Friends...



## GASoline71 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to step away from saws and other stuff permanently. 

I'm not going to go in to detail here... but some of my closer friends I have made on this forum, know what's up. I have some phone numbers of some cats that I believe are some of the best timber fallers, and saw dogs on the planet. I have a few more to get...

I am not leaving... just getting away for a bit... I will be liquidating my saw collection... I have already sold many saws locally, but will be saving some of my big ones to part with on this forum.

I don't need thoughts and prayers... prayers won't do a heathen any good no how... 

I'll check back in from time to time. A man has to check his priorities in life once in awhile. Mine have changed... drastically.

See you all soon...

Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2010)

You take care Gary and you will be missed. Please check in from time to time.


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I have to step away from saws and other stuff permanently.
> 
> I'm not going to go in to detail here... but some of my closer friends I have made on this forum, know what's up. I have some phone numbers of some cats that I believe are some of the best timber fallers, and saw dogs on the planet. I have a few more to get...
> 
> ...





*Hi Gary !!!*


Sorry to hear all of this ....

ever need an ear just call!!!



,


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck in your travels thru this wonderful thing we call life...


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 20, 2010)

Be well sir, we'll see ya when the world allows.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

Very best of luck to ya Mang!




.


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 20, 2010)

Take care Pardner!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

Been wondering where you were man, take care. If you ever need anything you got a good group of friend's here that would be glad to help. 

Hope all works out whatever it may be.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish you all the luck in the world Gary. . . I hope this truly isn't goodbye, and I hope you are happy in whatever you do. . .

You deserve it brother.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope things work out for you Gary. Best of luck.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 20, 2010)

Gary-

I'll be around if you need a hand with anything. Give me a call if you want to chat. JJ.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 20, 2010)

Gary...you have my cell number...call whenever you want.  Bob


----------



## slowp (Feb 20, 2010)

One heathen to another....I'll think kind thoughts. 

I don't know you very well, but I think you might be on the "I'd loan out the Barbie Saw to you" list. It is a short list.

Work on what you need to and best wishes.....


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 20, 2010)

Hope to see you back soon giving everyone a hard time in the chainsaw section.


----------



## schmuck.k (Feb 20, 2010)

dont know you that well but hope every thing works out hope to here from ya again man


----------



## 385XP (Feb 20, 2010)

See ya gary you are one of the good guys on here.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Gary if you are ever up this way give us a call. Stay well.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I have to step away from saws and other stuff permanently.
> 
> See you all soon...
> 
> Gary



Permanently? That's a long time! Does this mean GaryGoo® will become unavailable?

Seriously, a big loss to AS. Hope circumstances make permanently become just a short while...


----------



## logging22 (Feb 20, 2010)

Good luck in whatever you do Gary.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 20, 2010)

Dangit! You'll be missed.

I wish ya luck man. Sometimes ya just gotta change things around.
It's understood. 

Stay Safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## synness4 (Feb 20, 2010)

you Know that saw dust is going to be hard to get out of your vains!! good luck Gary


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 21, 2010)

Gary, you are on my short list of people I want to get to know in this area. Take care, and heathen or not I'm going to say a prayer for you, because I'm stubborn and it's the best I can do. 



Mr. HE


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 21, 2010)

See ya up on the road Gary. Take it easy man.


----------



## little possum (Feb 21, 2010)

Hate to hear that we are losing the "pecker head" for a while. But take the time, and get your priorities straight. 
Take care


----------



## BuddhaKat (Feb 22, 2010)

Aw man, that sucks. I was looking forward to meeting you at a GTG one of these days. You're truly one of the people I wanted to meet the most. Your knowledge and experience will be missed around here I'm sure, but I will miss you as a friend.

What ever you do or wherever you go, be healthy and happy my friend.

I'm gonna rep ya just for old times sake anyway.

Mike


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 22, 2010)

I have to say Gary, I really do hope things work out for the best and whatever you direction you go is a happy one. You're one of my favorite people I've met on the internet ever and you better keep in touch.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well guys... I am speechless.

I'm not going anywhere... I'll be here. Just not as often. Got dealt a crappy hand recently. I gotta take care of myself and my family.

I'm not bummed out... quite the contrary... I've been given a hard slap of reality. Life is short... gotta take time to count the growth rings once in awhile.

Just so I don't freak you guys out... I'm not dying or nothin'...  I still have saws in my blood. Just have to take a time out and regroup. I have some physical issues to work through, and trust me, I will. Wait till I get back on the landing... you'll all be in for it!!! :biggrinbounce2:

Thanks a million to you crazy lot... you are the guys that make this place fun for me. 

Jacob... out of all the cats I have come across on the interweb... I feel the same way about you mang. I owe you a few beers... and I'm keepin' that promise mang! 

Randy... thanks for the kick in the a$$... I needed it! 

I'll be talkin' to some of you'se real soon.

Later mang!

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 22, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Well guys... I am speechless.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere... I'll be here. Just not as often. Got dealt a crappy hand recently. I gotta take care of myself and my family.
> 
> ...



*Hi Gary!!!*


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 22, 2010)

HI STEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## joesawer (Feb 22, 2010)

Dang what Pecker Head is going to call BS if your not around to do it?
I wish you all the best!


----------



## chip's-tree (Feb 22, 2010)

Good Luck Dude..


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck with life's adventures Gary. Always keep sawdust in your veins and a beer in your hand! Steve G.


----------



## cbolyard (Feb 22, 2010)

Been wondering why you haven't been on much lately... best of luck to you and here's to hoping that things work out for ya.


----------



## ProMac1K (Feb 22, 2010)

Be good to yourself, Gary. 

And there will always be a Pro Mac 610 here with your name on it, if you ever cut your way into a bind! 

Trever


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2010)

Go n-eírí an bóthar leat.

Take care and may the thoughts of friendship help you along.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 23, 2010)

Best of wishes to you mang


----------



## blackoak (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish you the best man. You can hang with me anytime.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 23, 2010)

Take your time Gary !!!
 
All the best // K


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope all goes well for you.Take it easy.


----------



## Kennygee (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Gary, I have really enjoyed ALL the input You have provided here. Thanks for taking the time on setting us:newbie: straight on the finer points.
Good luck to You and Family and May God,s Speed be with You.
If You are ever in DFW area look me up and maybe we could spend some time fishing


----------



## boda65 (Feb 24, 2010)

Gonna miss ya Gary. The oil threads finally short circuit your brain?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I still haven't figured out what the heck mang means 

I'll think of ya everytime I rebuild a Tilly

Good Luck and best wishes in your new endeavors.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary, it sounds like you're just on a hiatus.
Regardless, you'll be back. Been there, done that.

Anyway, I think it's time for a poem.
Gypo

The Men That Don't Fit In

There's a race of men that don't fit in,
A race that can't stay still;
So they break the hearts of kith and kin,
And they roam the world at will.
They range the field and they rove the flood,
And they climb the mountain's crest;
Theirs is the curse of the gypsy blood,
And they don't know how to rest.

If they just went straight they might go far;
They are strong and brave and true;
But they're always tired of the things that are,
And they want the strange and new.
They say: "Could I find my proper groove,
What a deep mark I would make!"
So they chop and change, and each fresh move
Is only a fresh mistake.

And each forgets, as he strips and runs
With a brilliant, fitful pace,
It's the steady, quiet, plodding ones
Who win in the lifelong race.
And each forgets that his youth has fled,
Forgets that his prime is past,
Till he stands one day, with a hope that's dead,
In the glare of the truth at last.

He has failed, he has failed; he has missed his chance;
He has just done things by half.
Life's been a jolly good joke on him,
And now is the time to laugh.
Ha, ha! He is one of the Legion Lost;
He was never meant to win;
He's a rolling stone, and it's bred in the bone;
He's a man who won't fit in.



--- Robert Service


----------



## oregoncutter (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I wish ya the best of luck in dealing with whatever You have been dealt. I agree in my opinion You provided good sound input from waht I would consider to be someone that backs their talk with experience, and knowledge. Sometimes when the sh$t gets deep You just have to put on a different pair of boots, and if that don't work trudge a little harder.
Take care!


----------



## KD57 (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck Gary, hope things turn out for the best !!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Gary, it sounds like you're just on a hiatus.
> Regardless, you'll be back. Been there, done that.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's time for a poem.
> ...



Poor choice for a poem. Service was describing someone who was a total failure. It doesn't apply in Gary's case. Not even close.

Try another poem. Service was writing about himself.


----------



## KMB (Feb 24, 2010)

Take care Gary. As they say in the South..."y'all come back now, hear?"

Kevin


----------



## ms290 (Feb 24, 2010)

now gary you gotta stop by ever so often. us feller wanna be's need some pointers here and there. Best of luck to ya mang


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Poor choice for a poem. Service was describing someone who was a total failure. It doesn't apply in Gary's case. Not even close.
> 
> Try another poem. Service was writing about himself.


 Service wasn't talking about losing, he was talking about being a rolling stone and all that goes with it.
I found it to be a rather inspiring poem if you read between the lines.
I don't think Gary thought I was calling him a loser.
You'd have to be a gypsy to understand.
Gypo


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 24, 2010)

Take Care Gary. I went through some stuff about a year ago too. Don't know if you have my number or not, but Ultra should have it if you ever need anyone to talk to.


You're an alright Cat in my book. Stay safe and good luck dude


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Service wasn't talking about losing, he was talking about being a rolling stone and all that goes with it.
> I found it to be a rather inspiring poem if you read between the lines.
> I don't think Gary thought I was calling him a loser.
> You'd have to be a gypsy to understand.
> Gypo



Does that mean that a person who _isn't_ a gypsy can't understand Service and appreciate his work? 

I didn't think you were calling Gary a loser either. Most people read Service for the actual content and don't "read between the lines".


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 24, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Does that mean that a person who _isn't_ a gypsy can't understand Service and appreciate his work?


 No, if that was the case we'd all be vagabonds and timber tramps.
Gypo
I think it's time for another poem. Lol

Sentimental Shark

Give me a cabin in the woods
Where not a human soul intrudes;
Where I can sit beside a stream
Beneath a balsam bough and deam,
And every morning see arise
The sun like bird of paradise;
Then go down to the creek and fish
A speckled trout for breakfast dish,
And fry it in an ember fire -
Ah! there's the life of my desire.

Alas! I'm tied to Wall Street where
They reckon me a millionaire,
And sometimes in a day alone
I gain a fortune o'er the 'phone.
Yet I to be a man was made,
And here I ply this sorry trade
Of Company manipulation,
Of selling short and stock inflation:
I whom God meant to rope a steer,
Fate mad a Wall Street buccaneer.

Old Time, how I envy you
Who do the things I long to do.
Oh, I would swap you all my riches
To step into your buckskin britches.
Your ragged shirt and rugged health
I'd take in trade for all my wealth.
Then shorn of fortune you would see
How drunk with freedom I would be;
I'd kick so hard, I'd kick so high,
I'd kick the moon clean from the sky.

Aye, gold to me is less than brass,
And jewels mean no more than glass.
My gold is sunshine and my gems
The glint of dew on grassy stems . . .
Yet though I hate my guts its true
Time sorta makes you used to you;
And so I will not gripe too much
Because I have the Midas touch,
But doodle on my swivel chair,
Resigned to be a millionaire.



--- Robert Service


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the laughs, I really enjoyed your posts. 

I hope you're able to take of of whatever needs caring for and look after whater needs looking after. Best of luck


----------



## Spotted Owl (Feb 24, 2010)

Health, wealth and happiness to you. Stand strong and kick what ever it is that slapped you, tackle it head on like only a timbermen can do.

When ever you are ready to talk about oil again we'll all be here. Hopefully you will be the one to start it.



Owl


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Does that mean that a person who _isn't_ a gypsy can't understand Service and appreciate his work?
> 
> I didn't think you were calling Gary a loser either. Most people read Service for the actual content and don't "read between the lines".



Plus, if you care to note Gologit! The title of Gary's thread denoted a Service poem, but that went right over your head, now didn't it?

A Rolling Stone

There's sunshine in the heart of me,
My blood sings in the breeze;
The mountains are a part of me,
I'm fellow to the trees.
My golden youth I'm squandering,
Sun-libertine am I;
A-wandering, a-wandering,
Until the day I die.

I was once, I declare, a Stone-Age man,
And I roomed in the cool of a cave;
I have known, I will swear, in a new life-span,
The fret and the sweat of a slave:
For far over all that folks hold worth,
There lives and there leaps in me
A love of the lowly things of earth,
And a passion to be free.

To pitch my tent with no prosy plan,
To range and to change at will;
To mock at the mastership of man,
To seek Adventure's thrill.
Carefree to be, as a bird that sings;
To go my own sweet way;
To reck not at all what may befall,
But to live and to love each day.

To make my body a temple pure
Wherein I dwell serene;
To care for the things that shall endure,
The simple, sweet and clean.
To oust out envy and hate and rage,
To breathe with no alarm;
For Nature shall be my anchorage,
And none shall do me harm.

To shun all lures that debauch the soul,
The orgied rites of the rich;
To eat my crust as a rover must
With the rough-neck down in the ditch.
To trudge by his side whate'er betide;
To share his fire at night;
To call him friend to the long trail-end,
And to read his heart aright.

To scorn all strife, and to view all life
With the curious eyes of a child;
From the plangent sea to the prairie,
From the slum to the heart of the Wild.
From the red-rimmed star to the speck of sand,
From the vast to the greatly small;
For I know that the whole for good is planned,
And I want to see it all.

To see it all, the wide world-way,
From the fig-leaf belt to the Pole;
With never a one to say me nay,
And none to cramp my soul.
In belly-pinch I will pay the price,
But God! let me be free;
For once I know in the long ago,
They made a slave of me.

In a flannel shirt from earth's clean dirt,
Here, pal, is my calloused hand!
Oh, I love each day as a rover may,
Nor seek to understand.
To enjoy is good enough for me;
The gipsy of God am I;
Then here's a hail to each flaring dawn!
And here's a cheer to the night that's gone!
And may I go a-roaming on
Until the day I die!

Then every star shall sing to me
Its song of liberty;
And every morn shall bring to me
Its mandate to be free.
In every throbbing vein of me
I'll feel the vast Earth-call;
O body, heart and brain of me
Praise Him who made it all!



--- Robert Service


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Some very good stuff you have gypo...
> 
> I didnt know that kind of text existed. . .


 Thanks Kid, I got a few more Robert Service lyrics. Glad you enjoy them.
Gypo

My Piney Wood

I have a tiny piney wood;
my trees are only fifty,
Yet give me shade and solitude
For they are thick and thrifty.
And every day to me they fling
With largess undenying,
Fat cones to make my kettle sing
And keep my pan a-frying.

Go buy yourself a piney wood
If you have gold for spending,
Where you can dream in mellow mood
With peace and joy unending;
Where you can cheerfully retreat
Beyond all churchly chiding,
And make yourself a temple sweet
Of rapturous abiding.

Oh silence has a secret voice
That claims the soul for portal,
And those who hear it may rejoice
Since they are more than mortal.
So sitting in my piney wood
When soft the owl is winging,
As still as Druid stone I brood . . .
For hark! the stars are singing.



--- Robert Service


----------



## joesawer (Feb 25, 2010)

The Gypo baits his hook
Waiting for Old Bob to look.
Gypo sets with all his power
But Bob is no spring flower
And with a simple head shake the pointed barb is shook!


----------



## joesawer (Feb 25, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Plus, if you care to note Gologit! The title of Gary's thread denoted a Service poem, but that went right over your head, now didn't it?
> 
> A Rolling Stone
> 
> ...




I really like this one. I can Identify with it.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I really like this one. I can Identify with it.



Hey Joe, where you go'in with that gun in you're hand?
Hope I'm not out doing myself with the poetry stuff.
I'm sure Gary is groovin on it all.
Gypo

Good-Bye, Little Cabin

O dear little cabin, I've loved you so long,
And now I must bid you good-bye!
I've filled you with laughter, I've thrilled you with song,
And sometimes I've wished I could cry.
Your walls they have witnessed a weariful fight,
And rung to a won Waterloo:
But oh, in my triumph I'm dreary to-night --
Good-bye, little cabin, to you!

Your roof is bewhiskered, your floor is a-slant,
Your walls seem to sag and to swing;
I'm trying to find just your faults, but I can't --
You poor, tired, heart-broken old thing!
I've seen when you've been the best friend that I had,
Your light like a gem on the snow;
You're sort of a part of me -- Gee! but I'm sad;
I hate, little cabin, to go.

Below your cracked window red raspberries climb;
A hornet's nest hangs from a beam;
Your rafters are scribbled with adage and rhyme,
And dimmed with tobacco and dream.
"Each day has its laugh", and "Don't worry, just work".
Such mottoes reproachfully shine.
Old calendars dangle -- what memories lurk
About you, dear cabin of mine!

I hear the world-call and the clang of the fight;
I hear the hoarse cry of my kind;
Yet well do I know, as I quit you to-night,
It's Youth that I'm leaving behind.
And often I'll think of you, empty and black,
Moose antlers nailed over your door:
Oh, if I should perish my ghost will come back
To dwell in you, cabin, once more!

How cold, still and lonely, how weary you seem!
A last wi####l look and I'll go.
Oh, will you remember the lad with his dream!
The lad that you comforted so.
The shadows enfold you, it's drawing to-night;
The evening star needles the sky:
And huh! but it's stinging and stabbing my sight --
God bless you, old cabin, good-bye!




--- Robert Service


----------



## slowp (Feb 25, 2010)

The Northern Lights
Have seen queer sights..

That's all I remember and I'm too lazy to get up and get the book and then type the whole thing. Maybe later.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> The Northern Lights
> Have seen queer sights..
> 
> That's all I remember and I'm too lazy to get up and get the book and then type the whole thing. Maybe later.



The Cremation of Sam McGee


----------



## Gologit (Feb 25, 2010)

joesawer said:


> The Gypo baits his hook
> Waiting for Old Bob to look.
> Gypo sets with all his power
> But Bob is no spring flower
> And with a simple head shake the pointed barb is shook!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 25, 2010)

We're doing poems now? Cool. . . AHEM!


_*Alas poor Gary, he has found the abrupt edge,

amidst a great vacuum of "which oil" threads.

Will he pass by, these gates of AS,

neither a "which bar" thread, will he ever address?

We all wish him well, a handshake held out,

a pat on his back, to leave him no doubt.

That he is the bestest, the King of the oil,

Oh, before you leave Gary. . . Is it Klotz or is it Amsoil?
*_


----------



## Greystoke (Feb 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> We're doing poems now? Cool. . . AHEM!
> 
> 
> _*Alas poor Gary, he has found the abrupt edge,
> ...



Good one


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> We're doing poems now? Cool. . . AHEM!
> 
> 
> _*Alas poor Gary, he has found the abrupt edge,
> ...



You're gettin rep for that one. You're a poet and you know it.
Gypo


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck Gary, we will be here when you come back


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 25, 2010)

good luck mang, hurry back


----------



## bitzer (Feb 25, 2010)

Good Luck Gary! I've only been around here for a short time, but you're one of the few that has made me laugh, settin the sallies straight. 




I haven't thought about Robert Service in a long time. I once saw the man's house up in Dawson City. Its amazing what can happen on this site. The twists and turns a thread can make. Good Stuff.


----------



## joesawer (Feb 26, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> We're doing poems now? Cool. . . AHEM!
> 
> 
> _*Alas poor Gary, he has found the abrupt edge,
> ...





That is great!
Got to spread the rep around around.:bang:


----------



## joesawer (Feb 26, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I packed about 3 times what i usually do into the evening pipe,(hard times call for thriftiness), now i am really thoroughly enjoying the literature. . .
> 
> 
> Encore





That right there explains a lot!


----------



## porch monkey (Feb 28, 2010)

Well this really sucks. I hope everthing works out okay for you Gary. I like folks that tell it like it is...guys that don't worry about whether or not somebodys ass is chapped when they're done. That pretty much sums you up - everybody always knows how you feel about something. I'm always interested in reading about the guys that like to hotrod their saws - it's amazing how much time they spend and how much attention to detail they have - it's obvious they love saws. But I can really USE the advice from you guys that work your saws for a living without totin a stopwatch with you and without always telling a guy that he needs something bigger or needs something faster or needs to spend more money. Yessiree...this will be a big loss. Good luck to you


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never known a nicer peckerhead then Gary


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Feb 28, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> I've never known a nicer peckerhead then Gary



:yourock: Steve


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 1, 2010)

mang


----------



## Saw Bones (Mar 1, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I have to step away from saws and other stuff permanently.
> 
> I'm not going to go in to detail here... but some of my closer friends I have made on this forum, know what's up. I have some phone numbers of some cats that I believe are some of the best timber fallers, and saw dogs on the planet. I have a few more to get...
> 
> ...



Sounds like a major lifestyle change. 

Sorry to hear that you have to give up something you love. You have a wealth of knowledge to share (Especially about mixing fuel) so keep in touch


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 1, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> OK, so that's more than I can do, but when it comes to your posts, they usually make me think of the story of the old bull and the young bull.



Let me guess the old bull jabbed the youg bull with it's horns, right?


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 1, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> Let me guess the old bull jabbed the youg bull with it's horns, right?


Nope. Here's the story:

An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down on a heard of cows. The young bull turns to the old bull and says "Hey, why don't we run down there and #### one of them cows?" The old bull says to the young bull "Why don't we walk down and #### em all."

Gary's an old bull. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 1, 2010)

I repped ya, that's a good one.


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

BuddhaKat said:


> Nope. Here's the story:
> 
> An old bull and a young bull were standing on a hill looking down on a heard of cows. The young bull turns to the old bull and says "Hey, why don't we run down there and #### one of them cows?" The old bull says to the young bull "Why don't we walk down and #### em all."
> 
> Gary's an old bull. :greenchainsaw:


I had a guy tell me that as a joke, and he busted out laughin but I never undetstood what he found so funny. 


Gary is a old bull, with lots of knowledge. One of the ones somebody can always learn something from. 

Thats just my opinion. Im sure in between all the oil threads, and being a "peckerhead", he has helped out a few people


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 1, 2010)

little possum said:


> I had a guy tell me that as a joke, and he busted out laughin but I never undetstood what he found so funny.
> 
> 
> Gary is a old bull, with lots of knowledge. One of the ones somebody can always learn something from.
> ...


OK, I'll help you out. The young bull wanted to _run_ down there and #### _one_ of those cows.

The old bull said "Why don't we walk down there and #### em all." meaning that if you walked down there you would have the strength to hit a bunch of them cows. 

Now if you still don't get it, I'd say you're probably pretty young and have yet to experience some of the more fun aspects of being in the middle of a women sandwich.

Ahh, good times. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL, BuddhaKat, I get it, but he says it as a joke. And I just didnt find it as funny as he did. He was red in the face laughing. 
Oh well. A good life lesson.  Or motto to live by


----------



## little possum (Mar 1, 2010)

Stop trashing Gary's thread.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 1, 2010)

Whats everyone's goal, 056 posted his opinion and you want to argue about it to "protect" Gary. If you want to "protect" him then let it go and not mud up the thread with all the BS.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow 056, I'm not going to bad mouth you, But you keep putting up a wall to block people from liking you. I don't think you're a bad young man, I do think you are trying to uphold an image that most people steer away from. Now talking to you as a wannabe friend, Please let down the wall and invite people to enjoy your company, Instead of them shying away from you. Being nice and friendly can be a very rewarding experience. Just give it a try and see if you like it. And yeah this post sounds gay, But i'm just trying to reach you a different way other than speaking harshly to you.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 1, 2010)

> This message is hidden because 056 kid is on your ignore list.



There, that should be better. Congrats kid, you're the first person added to my personal banned list.

Gary, hope to continue to see you around, and that whatever you have going on works out well for ya.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 1, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Wow 056, I'm not going to bad mouth you, But you keep putting up a wall to block people from liking you. I don't think you're a bad young man, I do think you are trying to uphold an image that most people steer away from. Now talking to you as a wannabe friend, Please let down the wall and invite people to enjoy your company, Instead of them shying away from you. Being nice and friendly can be a very rewarding experience. Just give it a try and see if you like it. And yeah this post sounds gay, But i'm just trying to reach you a different way other than speaking harshly to you.


Well said.


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well said mang.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 3, 2010)

Good morning Gary nice to see ya smiley fresh face and all. You gonna go to any log shows like Buckley this year.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Good morning Gary nice to see ya smiley fresh face and all. You gonna go to any log shows like Buckley this year.



This picture always cracks me up!!:hmm3grin2orange:
Hi Gary!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 3, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Good morning Gary nice to see ya smiley fresh face and all. You gonna go to any log shows like Buckley this year.



That's a good one


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmmm. . . I feel another poem coming on.

*Nearly High-Noon, in a Pacific NW town,

Gary and The Kid are fixing to throw down.

Let me paint a picture of this battle at AS,

the old veteran, while patient, his buttons are now pressed.

The Kid stumbles out, from the Inn down the street,

two bongs on his hips, and spurs on his feet.

Old Gary moves out, he's been here before,

this ain't his first Rodeo, he knows what's in-store. 

The youngster's all cocky, he shouts down the way,

"Come get some old man, today's your last day!"

They slowly move closer, their muscles are all tensed,

soon one will be slain, and the tension dispensed.

The Old Gunfighter unwearied by the Kid's taunting shouts,

his focus steadfast, to him there's no doubt.

They meet face-to-face, 10 feet between each foe,

eye's fixed together, they're ready to go.

The Kid draws his first, he's fast for his age,

but his aim is not on, and he's bet his last wage.

Yes Gary was slower, but his aim was dead-on,

The Kid now lay slain, no more hits from his bong!
*


----------



## Gologit (Mar 3, 2010)

Outstanding !!!! If you get tired of logging and metal work you can be the poet laureate of AS.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 3, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Look you ignorant little POS... don't nother posting in this thread. Your constant babblings and "acting" like a drunk little redneck are unwanted anywhere on this board.
> 
> Not once has anyone EVER kissed my ass on this board. I have a lot of friends here. Alot of cats that I respect... You of which do not fit in to that catagory.
> 
> ...


Don't hold back Gary. Tell us what you really think. :agree2::agree2:


----------



## little possum (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice one metals.
I dont know Gary, so I will not call him a friend. But I do respect, and envy the ones with experience out in the woods. Always nice to learn something from elders(I am not calling yall old). A lot of self learned knowledge has never been written in a book.

And well said Gary.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 3, 2010)

Absolutely outstanding poem 406. Hit the nail right on the head.

The kid suffers from premature emasculation.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas! 

Inspiration comes in many forms. . . Gary and 56 are my Muses'! Hahahaha


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 3, 2010)

Wish I could rep ya 406. Gary an elder? hes a youngen or else Im an olden Oh well life goes on.


----------



## little possum (Mar 3, 2010)

Cedarkerf said:


> Wish I could rep ya 406. Gary an elder? hes a youngen or else Im an olden Oh well life goes on.



Elder to me, 20 here. lol.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 3, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> "useless drivel".
> This pretty well defines 056 to a T. I wish you the best Gary.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 3, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Look you ignorant little POS... don't nother posting in this thread. Your constant babblings and "acting" like a drunk little redneck are unwanted anywhere on this board.
> 
> Not once has anyone EVER kissed my ass on this board. I have a lot of friends here. Alot of cats that I respect... You of which do not fit in to that catagory.
> 
> ...





*
Hi Gary!!!*






.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 3, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Be carefull of the words you say.
> Keep them soft and sweet.
> You never know from day to day,
> Which one's you'll have to eat.
> ...


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder why 5.6 yr old kid hasn't posted again on this thread? :monkey:


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 4, 2010)

Gary you have a saw shop? Or do you just mean the local shop?


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 4, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> I wonder why 5.6 yr old kid hasn't posted again on this thread? :monkey:


Cause he got ##### slapped.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 4, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> Gary you have a saw shop? Or do you just mean the local shop?



Naw... I don't have a shop. I had thought about opening one some years back... but am glad I passed up on the headache. 



TreeCo said:


> Gary is a consultant to the industry and his specialty is the can of worms surrounding two stroke oil mix ratios.



HAHAHAHAHAHA! I have 2 stroke oil in my veins Dan...  

Gary


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn Gary never met ya but wish you the best and wanted to let you know your opinion here was highly valued. I live down here by madsens so if your ever in this neck of the wood drop me a note we can hook up have a couple drinks and cut some wood .... Hmmm maybee not in that order  Hope your new direction works out although you might want to keep a couple saws. Just in case


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 4, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Naw... I don't have a shop. I had thought about opening one some years back... but am glad I passed up on the headache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gonna make it to a GTG this year? Jacob said he might have one too


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 4, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> You gonna make it to a GTG this year? Jacob said he might have one too



My plans are very tenuous at best and depend highly on how fire season goes.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 4, 2010)

Well if ya do let me know in the PNWLBA


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 5, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> My plans are very tenuous at best and depend highly on how fire season goes.



Yeah but I'll keep it in mind just in case, I don't want to forget about it and find out at the last minute. Besdis I'd rather see you have a good fire season.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

Jacob, it's going to rain all summer, plan a GTG for early September.

Hey Gary, I'll be in Sultan next weekend, maybe we can have a brew or two.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have next weekend off... Lemme know mang. You headed to sawbones shop?

Gary


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 6, 2010)

*Hi Gary!!!*...


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 6, 2010)

HI STEVE!!! How's tricks??? 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 6, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I have next weekend off... Lemme know mang. You headed to sawbones shop?
> 
> Gary



Oh yes indeed, he sent me an invite. I'll be looking for ya.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 7, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> I wonder why 5.6 yr old kid hasn't posted again on this thread? :monkey:



Dont worry about me poser.


----------



## stipes (Mar 7, 2010)

*Hey Gary!!*

Seen your post on the CS forum,,and wondered what was goin on and found this....Havent seen you on for a few,,well,,I havent got on alot myself as much as I wanted too...Hope things work out ok for ya Bro.......


----------

